# Pre and Post-workout nutrition. Interesting quote from Arnold



## Rookeek (May 9, 2009)

Here is what Arnold said about nutrition, particular interesting to me is post-workout nutrition:

 "One mistake many people make is trying to throw two things
together, namely food intake and training. They think, "It's
lunch break, I'll go eat and then I'll train quickly." But it doesn't
work like that. Immediately after you eat, your stomach needs a
lot of blood to digest the food. So your working blood supply
goes to the stomach. The result of exercising too soon will be
poor digestion of your food. _I advise never to train immediately
before a meal _or right after one. In either case it's bad. You
should have at least a half to three quarters of an hour for letting
your body come down from exercise, and at least three quarters
of an hour to an hour for digestion." Arnold, The Education of a Bodybuilder

I believe that there is "a golden hour" so to say after a workout when anything you eat (from healthy nutritious meal) will go straight to muscles. But from this quote from Arnold maybe it's not. Can it be that the idea of  a shake straight after a workout is not so good? 

P.S. It is an old book though..


----------



## Merkaba (May 9, 2009)

Kinda old news...but a golden hour going straight to your muscles?  are you kidding?  Please keep reading!


----------



## Rookeek (May 10, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> Kinda old news...but a golden hour going straight to your muscles?  are you kidding?  Please keep reading!



OK, do you recommend to eat as soon as possible after a workout for those who want to gain weight?


----------



## Merkaba (May 11, 2009)

a shake, then real food an hour later....or something similar


----------



## Rookeek (May 11, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> a shake, then real food an hour later....or something similar



I try to get a shake straight after a workout and a meal as soon as possible (like 40 mins after a workout). I think it's a great time to give your muscles a lot of nutrients because they are full of blood (pumped up) and that's why I called it Golden Hour...  I might be wrong...


----------



## Built (May 11, 2009)

Golden, dunno. HUNGRY, definitely! I eat most of my food at night, especially on training days.


----------

